# [SOLVED] Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a 1998 Ford F150 and it still has the stock stereo system installed. 
I was told I can connect an RCA jack to the back of the stock deck and run an RCA cable to the front of dash to connect to my MP3 player. 

My question is how can I do this myself without ruining the dash. I know I probably need a special tool, but thought I would ask you guys for help. 

Thanks in advance,

JeKyL


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Hey Jekyl,
I think you must have a AUX. input on the back of the stock unit to be able to do this. If there is not one there already then, you may be able to use an FM modulator to make them work together.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Thanks jaggerwild. 

Can you suggest a site that lists a diagram or instructions on how to remove a stock stereo?

JeKyL


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Yep need more ask, 
The tool they mention is available from Radio Shack for a few bucks.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_the_stock_radio_in_a_1998_ford_f_150


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Axcess make an AUX/IPOD/MP3 adapter kit that allow you to connect rca jacks to ANY factory radio. You will need the Axcess unit and two harnesses for this to work. It is about $150 for the unit and harnesses. Let me know and I can give you part numbers for what you would need.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Much appreciated guys! have good weekend. 

JeKyL


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Thanks man you too!
Here is one more site for you, they are pricey(I always check flee bay first). but it will give you an idea of what you would need or are looking for.

http://www.crutchfield.com/m_770/iPod-MP3-Car-Adapters.html?tp=15


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

psst, I cant prolly get it for you cheaper then that .... shhhhh


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Stock Ford F150 Stereo Help*

Thanks again guys...lol flee bay! HAHA jagger. 

JeKyL


----------

